# BEST ROM FOR DROID X ICS?



## 440hi04

Hey Everyone Just curious about some feedback on this...What is the most stable and working ICS ROM for the Droid X out there? I like the MIUI one but there is still too many issues for me..anybody else know of any better ones or soon to be released better ones I should be watching? Thank you for your time!


----------



## BMc08GT

Its the only one so far afaik


----------



## nhugh406

Currently, that's it. You can try sensei's ICX, but its not really ICS.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bratliff

There are no true ics roms yet. Devs are working, miui has ics framework, and things but no true ics yet. Patience, go launcher, ics theme and a good gb Rom are your best options now.


----------



## ro6666lt

The development subforum is reserved for ROM/Kernel/Mod releases. moved to DX general.


----------



## Jubakuba

As far as what to watch...wait for the OFFICIAL MIUI ICS.
These "framework ics" versions out there are unofficial...and aren't truly on ICS despite their "About" section saying so.
The REAL MIUI ICS will have actual ICS implementation.
They've actually already posted screens of the Dialer...with the ICS style answer/deny/txt options included.

Also, CM9 looks like it really is going to be ported to our phones.
The CM9 alpha...is in super alpha status already.
But the good news is that it boots already.
So definitely watch that.


----------



## Moose

Cvpcs is also working on a true ice port for the dx. According to his twitter sounds like he's close.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

So far there is one that boots, you can't really use it for anything though.
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...cs---Presenting-Ics-For-The-Dx,-Based-On-Cm9.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## dr01dx

encounter ics is out and working


----------



## UnfedBear67

dr01dx said:


> encounter ics is out and working


Definitely besides Camera and MMS it works very well, really fast and smooth.


----------



## jerseyboy357

The latest 1.12.16 update from the Galnet version(via Beans in the Dev thread) is out as well and running as smooth as 1.11.9 did for me


----------



## dr01dx

UnfedBear67 said:


> Definitely besides Camera and MMS it works very well, really fast and smooth.


yes, thats the onlu thing i dont like about it. other than that, its super fast, everything about it is fast its crazy, i was gonna get a nexus but i think im going to hold out for a while. what about you??


----------



## TwinShadow

Yeah, ShadowICS was good, but no hardware acceleration on it quite yet, while EncounterICS has it and is a bit further along. Camera is going to take a long while because someone is going to have to code the drivers from scratch it looks like.

Far as the Galaxy Nexus goes, I had a quick play with it, but something about Samsung's build is really bugging me about it. Can't really place my finger on it. Also, lack of a menu button (at least, I couldn't find one) is a turn-off for me since I make good use from it. Then again, there are things about ICS I don't know, so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## dr01dx

twinshadow, the menu button is all virtual, and i think in the same place as the other phones which i love. if your daring, flash encounter ics on your phone and that will give you a real goo idea of what ics can do. I did and i love it, at first its really weird to get used to, but once you start using all the features to your advantage, the phone becomes faster and easier to use. I for one like the recent apps button, i can go back to apps just where i left them and then go to another app and back to the home screen and to playing music and sending emails, so fast. way better than the GB setup. But if your not a fan of bugs and not having a cam or mms. you might just have to wait til you can get some more hands on time with the gnex and see for yourself, i for one am glad i flashed encounter cause its the best thing that happened to my x since they started slicing bread.


----------



## TwinShadow

dr01dx said:


> twinshadow, the menu button is all virtual, and i think in the same place as the other phones which i love. if your daring, flash encounter ics on your phone and that will give you a real goo idea of what ics can do. I did and i love it, at first its really weird to get used to, but once you start using all the features to your advantage, the phone becomes faster and easier to use. I for one like the recent apps button, i can go back to apps just where i left them and then go to another app and back to the home screen and to playing music and sending emails, so fast. way better than the GB setup. But if your not a fan of bugs and not having a cam or mms. you might just have to wait til you can get some more hands on time with the gnex and see for yourself, i for one am glad i flashed encounter cause its the best thing that happened to my x since they started slicing bread.


Actually, I have made a few posts in his topic. I've flashed it because I'm fine with SBF'ing if needed. The difference is the fact that I couldn't find or figure out how to pop up the menu on the G. Nexus. Then again, I'm no fan of Samsung because it appears they like to screw around with their customers. One of my friends complained about how late Gingerbread was getting to his phone. Another had an update actually brick his phone. (an official update mind you) I know that the updates will come straight from Google, but Samsung must first get me as a customer, otherwise I'm sticking with Motorola.

Regardless, ICS is a very nice OS and I am liking it. I'm just waiting for a few other bugs to be squashed and I'll most likely start using it as my main ROM and keep a backup of CM7 around in the event i want to go back. The lag with the dialer while in a call, though not necessarily annoying, but it can be when trying to contact tech support and you'd rather use the dialer to go through the automated menus. Which don't work very well currently in EncounterICS.


----------



## thebust

MIUI Galnet 1.12.16 is amazing, stable, and with fewest amount of bugs that need to be worked out.


----------

